# Leopard Gecko Pregnant?



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, I think my female leopard gecko mated with my male a couple of days ago, but Im not sure if she is pregnant, how do I check please if she is pregnant?
Thanks in advance
Gemma


----------



## geckoloverr (Jul 30, 2009)

How to Tell If a Leopard Gecko Is Pregnant | eHow.com
:2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

fuzzzzbuzzzz said:


> Hi, I think my female leopard gecko mated with my male a couple of days ago, but Im not sure if she is pregnant, how do I check please if she is pregnant?


carefully get her into a clean cricket box and look at her stomach underneath ~










also this site here has a clearer picture Leopard Gecko Breeder:  Leo Care, Ovulating Gravid Female


----------



## leopardgecko333 (Apr 10, 2010)

you will not be able to see if she is gravid(pregnant) for at least a week after breeding. You will see 2 big white/ pink objects and she will have some stretch marks when she is about to lay.


----------

